# poulan 2150 problems



## hornsurgeon (Jul 16, 2008)

i bought a poulan 2150 at a rummage sale knowing it had been sitting for some time and did not run. no problem i thought. after replacing all gas lines, fuel pickup, complete carb rebuild including new welsh plugs and screens, and new spark plug, it doesn't want to run right. at first it took a while to get started, then i adjusted the carb. i ended up with 1 5/8 turns on the low, 2 turns on the high. it ran fine and cut well. a couple of days later i went to use it, and it didn't want to start. it seemed like it wouldn't prime. after about 30 pumps on the primer it got enough gas to run, but stopped after a couple of minutes. i tried readjusting the carb, but no better. i checked the gas cap and the vent works fine. i also checked the 4 head bolts on the bottom of the saw, they're fine. i also pulled the muffler and didn't see any scoring in the cylinder. any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure you have the fuel lines routed correctly?


----------



## hornsurgeon (Jul 16, 2008)

i believe so. if not, why would it run the first time, and not a couple of days later?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well if by chance you had the return line and pickup lines reversed, then when the fuel level dropped some in the tank, then the hose may no longer be submerged in fuel and engine operation could become erratic.


----------



## hornsurgeon (Jul 16, 2008)

any idea which port on the carb should be which? there are 2 hoses coming in, one closer to the engine block, one closer to the air intake, both on the same side of the carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a picture of your unit?

If not, I will see if I have one tomorrow that I can take a picture of to show you.


----------



## hornsurgeon (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry, garage has been rearanged for a rumage sale we are having this weekend and there is no way i could get to the saw until sunday. i could take a pic then for you.

thanks


----------

